# BRBR Status for the Opener



## Gonegoosin

Attached is the latest press release regarding conditions at the Refuge for the opener.


----------



## rjefre

Goo conditions...unless the wahoos in Washington shut down the government!
R


----------



## DiverFreak

rjefre said:


> Goo conditions...unless the wahoos in Washington shut down the government!
> R



If so Rjefre, will you take me into the brbr this time? I want to earn your rudder sticker


Diverfreak


----------



## rjefre

Ha! We'll see, my friend, we'll see. 
R


----------



## mojo1

Shutting down access to those places is pure grade A bull****. 

Chances are the gate may not even be working, and I predict if it is and they have it shut off, someone will break it open like they did a couple years ago.


----------



## Gonegoosin

mojo1 said:


> Shutting down access to those places is pure grade A bull****.
> 
> Chances are the gate may not even be working, and I predict if it is and they have it shut off, someone will break it open like they did a couple years ago.



Your prediction is true Mojo. Someone drove right through it earlier this year and last I saw, it had not been replaced. However, there is a secondary gate back near Brigham City that they will close. This one will be easier to drive through but, at least it's an option for them.


----------



## mojo1

They ain't never been able to keep a gate at that place nor any other refuge I've been at. I don't see them doing it now. 

They could save themselves a lot of trouble and wasted effort and just leave the damn thing open.


----------



## mojo1

Gonegoosin said:


> However, there is a secondary gate back near Brigham City that they will close. .



I wonder how the Bear River Club is going to access their property if they gate the road?? Surely the Feds wouldn't give special access to them??


----------



## Pintail Hunter

I have it from a pretty good source that the BRBR will be closed unless something happens real fast. Here's some info from the USFWS regarding the matter.

http://www.doi.gov/shutdown/fy2014/upload/FWS-Final-Contingency-Plan.pdf

It does say that law enforcement employees will still be on the job but only to protect the property. Doesn't say anywhere that they are there to police waterfowl hunters. They'll probably have some poor sucker at the gate turning people around.

My guess is the BRBR will be treated the same way the national parks will be treated, *CLOSED TILL FURTHER NOTICE*.

That means the state WMA's will be even more crowded.

Call or e-mail your congressman if you are ticked. In particular, let Congressman Rob Bishop know your displeasure. From what I can see, he's no friend of the place anyway.


----------



## Pintail Hunter

My source said Fish Springs will also be closed.


----------



## UtahSprig

I understand all federal refuges will be closed. For us that would be Bear River, Fish Springs and Ouray.


----------



## Pintail Hunter

No Air Force vs Navy game either. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...sible-postponement-due-to-government-shutdown


----------



## wtrdog

It's a fact. Called the refuge this morning and they've got a message saying that the refuge is closed, including the waterfowl opener, until the federal shutdown is lifted, but there will be enforcement officers around. What a crock.


----------



## bustsducks

I feel bad for all the tourists visiting our National Parks in southern Utah that are getting kicked out of the parks. That's a nice black eye for the US. Tourism is huge dollars for Utah. 

We need to vote out all these long term D & R Turds out of office and start over. Put them in the unemployment line and see how they like it. 

I wonder how the border crossings are going?


----------



## Raininfeathers

HMMM might have to plan for a second opener at one of these places if they are indeed shut down on the opener


----------



## DiverFreak

Raininfeathers said:


> HMMM might have to plan for a second opener at one of these places if they are indeed shut down on the opener



I was thinking the same thing. Maybe we will get lucky and it will ooen on a tuesday or wed in a week or two!


Diverfreak


----------



## mojo1

wtrdog said:


> It's a fact. Called the refuge this morning and they've got a message saying that the refuge is closed, including the waterfowl opener, until the federal shutdown is lifted, but there will be enforcement officers around. What a crock.



No money to open the gates but they can still have enforcement officers out and about??? Absolutely no reason to close access!

Can you say just anger stunt to insure voter anger??? Our government and system of laws is beyond broken. We need to scrap all of them and start fresh.


----------



## rjefre

Apparently it is important to keep federal staff at the refuge to protect property and such. I wonder how many more staff members it takes when the refuge is open to hunting? I would venture to guess-NONE! 
Politicians are the cause of this issue.
If you vote for an incumbant, you are part of the problem!
R


----------



## Bret Wonnacott

I remember the locked gate the last time the Government shut down in the 90's. It caught me by surprise at 4 o'clock in the morning. I think I went to salt creek instead. It sucked. I was Mad.


----------



## Coffinkid

Salt Creek and the Public are literally going to be war zones. Good luck to anyone that thinks decoying birds will be possible. Good luck everyone.


----------



## One_Duck_Limit

I've never been to BRBR on opening day. How many people do you think will be looking for a different area to hunt?


----------



## Vanilla

If this costs me my swan this year...I will not be a happy camper!


----------



## drakebob01

One_Duck_Limit said:


> I've never been to BRBR on opening day. How many people do you think will be looking for a different area to hunt?



I have been out there opening morning for a lot of years, I would dare say more than 500 hunters hunt it on typical openers.


----------



## stuckduck

Oh man.. no Bear River 500 this year.... dang it


----------



## mojo1

Vanilla said:


> If this costs me my swan this year...I will not be a happy camper!



Lol, kill it at OB, or FB

In all the years I had swan tags I never shot one up at BRBR despite hunting it the most. I got all mine at OB or off the spur. Timing is everything.


----------



## mojo1

stuckduck said:


> Oh man.. no Bear River 500 this year.... dang it


 Don't worry, they will just move the race to your local WMA's access road!


----------



## mojo1

Coffinkid said:


> Salt Creek and the Public are literally going to be war zones. Good luck to anyone that thinks decoying birds will be possible. Good luck everyone.



And that's going to differ from any other opener how???


----------

